# SxS Picture Thread



## hondarecoveryman

Ok guys show us how many MIMB members rock a SxS too :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

clay's 08 teryx


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Everyone must have missed this LOL I know there is more than one


----------



## lilbigtonka

post em up yall i know i wish i could post a 09-2010 ranger with 30backs and snorks on here but it takes money to do that hahaha


----------



## TX4PLAY

Yeah I must of missed this thread. Here are a few pics of mine, current mods are in my sig. It would be nice to see some more SxS's on the board.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

TX4PLAY that thing is awesome. Do you like it more than your brute.


----------



## Polaris425

awesome thread! maybe it will fill up!


----------



## Eight

Rhino


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Nice ! I want a SxS bad !!!


----------



## IBBruin

Me too, my mind says yes but my pocket book says hell no!


----------



## bruterider27

I'll post mine later on today


----------



## TX4PLAY

bayou_boy_22 said:


> TX4PLAY that thing is awesome. Do you like it more than your brute.


 
Thanks Bro! The Brute was an awesome wheeler sometimes I do miss cutting up, riding long wheelies and stuff but the RZR really suits my riding style and is truly a whole lot of fun.


----------



## bruterider27

How did you get that rzr to sit that high


----------



## bayou_boy_22

it is the rzrS just turn the shocks up. they can give you up to 4 or 5 inches of lift.


----------



## monsterbrute750

Here's my other money pit....


----------



## TX4PLAY

Nice Rhino MonsterBrute.


----------



## bruteforce504

thats some nice looking SXS


----------

